# Unreasonable weight lost demnds



## Delta (Nov 13, 2015)

Partner and I have been told by clinic in Kiev, that they will not consider us for IVF with egg donation because partner is overweight. Fair enough. I inquired as to  the maximum weight at my partners height of 5ft 11, and was told 60kg! According to NHS BMI calculator this would make my partner underweight!
What are people's experiences of this? How heavy is too heavy and can you only do IVF if you look like Twiggy? 60kg (under 9.5stone) for someone who is nearly 6ft seems a little hysterical.

D


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow that sounds wrong? I would question that and possibly send them a chart to show them that BMI is dangerous for a man of that height and weight, I don't even weight 60 kilos and I am a femalel 5ft 6, how unreasonable!


----------



## Delta (Nov 13, 2015)

They want the woman to weigh no more than 60kg, not the man. Yeah, it must be wrong...unless there's some cultural misconceptions about heavy women in Ukraine


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh sorry I misread that, blimey thats still really tiny, can you change clinic? I think thats very unrealistic


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Why don't you go to a different clinic. 
The clinic I used has no weight restrictions. 
I saw some overweight couples at the clinic who have since been successful.


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey,

Why dont you go to a different clinic? Im with reprofit international in czech republic and bmi currently 40! 

x


----------



## Poppy41London (Apr 8, 2015)

Mrs Peach, just wondering what made you decide to go with Reprofit International and what has your experience been so far? Also you said your BMI was 40, did they weigh you or are they just not bothered about that? Wondering as I am also above the BMI for UK currently and want a back up option if cant get to where I need to be soon. It's frustrating as I am really healthy, exercise regularly but weight is very slow to shift. Thanks.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Poppy41London, have you considered to use green tea and l-carnitine as metabolism boosters?


----------



## Poppy41London (Apr 8, 2015)

Miamiamo, yes I have thanks and continue to, but they don't help much with me. I am taking a lot of different things to try and help. Even my nutritionist is baffled. As a last resort I have been largely on nutritional protein shakes as meal replacements since September last year (only 600 calories a day) but whilst most people find the weight just falls off them doing this, with me the opposite is true. A lot of weeks I lose nothing, and then just a tiny bit, even though I am exercising as well. Hopefully I will get there in the next few months so can have treatment here in the UK but otherwise want to have back up options for treatment.


----------

